# Anyone who works for Lynch Ambulance?



## themooingdawg (Feb 20, 2010)

I have an interview coming up next tuesday and i was wondering if anybody could give me any tips on the interview/written test and how its like working for them? Thanks!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 20, 2010)

Question. Have you seen this?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 20, 2010)

I worked there for two years during undergrad from 2005-2007. As with any company, it has it's good and bad, some of which gets blown completely out of proportion. The written exam is (was?) multiple choice and not hard at all. For the interview, pretty much standard interview advice. Dress nicely, have copies of everything, etc. 

As far as the company itself, I'm going to start off by saying that a lot has changed over the past couple of years. What I will say with certain fact is that the company is a company of ranges. Every negative I can point out a positive to refute it and every positive I can point to a negative. I know for a fact that there's a new GM (2 I think, actually) and a few other upper management shuffles. The units are all Wheeled Coach with a mix of box ambulances (type 3s) and van ambulances (type 2s). When I left, there was something around 40 ambulances with the quality ranging from brand new to 'needs to be taken out back and shot.' Maintnance is done in house, so if there's a problem you can talk directly to the mechanic so that they can get it fixed (eventually). 

There is field training (thank God...). The FTOs range from being good at their job to not fully understanding what all of the switches on the center console does. Operations management ranges from people who wants to support the front line employees to wanting to do the least amount of work needed. On the bright side, when I was there upper management seemed to be more than fair and level headed. Additionally, Orange County is bizarro world where the IFT EMT-Bs have more medical emergency experience than the 911 EMT-Bs. The only paramedics in OC are with the fire departments and there is no requirement from county for dispatchers to refuse and refer life threatening emergencies to 911, so you will end up on some pretty critical calls where you are it unless you decide to call for paramedics (in contrast, the 911 ambulances rarely beats the fire medics to the scene). When I was there, I averaged about one "emergency" (SNF->ER. severity varied) a shift. 

To be honest, if you have a work ethic and don't put off an attitude like you're trying to screw over management (you'd be surprised how many of those bottom feeders work on ambulances), it's not that bad. There are better places to work, however there are much much worse places as well.


----------



## eman00 (Feb 21, 2010)

turn the other way and run! never look back! lol, i agree with what JPINFV said, there are good and bad things about lynch, just like any other company. since i left, many things have changed and almost everybody i knew who worked there either quit and were fired. i probably know you JPINFV, i worked there from 2005-2008.


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I figured there are probably ambo companies out there that might be better, but getting experience as soon as possible might be a better way to go with


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

anybody here who has done the panel interview with Lynch, could you tell me how the interview was?


----------



## 46Young (Feb 24, 2010)

eman00 said:


> turn the other way and run! never look back! lol, i agree with what JPINFV said, there are good and bad things about lynch, just like any other company. since i left, many things have changed and almost everybody i knew who worked there either quit and were fired. i probably know you JPINFV, i worked there from 2005-2008.



His picture is on his homepage. Go take a look and see if you recognize him.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 24, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I worked there for two years during undergrad from 2005-2007. As with any company, it has it's good and bad, some of which gets blown completely out of proportion. The written exam is (was?) multiple choice and not hard at all. For the interview, pretty much standard interview advice. Dress nicely, have copies of everything, etc.
> 
> As far as the company itself, I'm going to start off by saying that a lot has changed over the past couple of years. What I will say with certain fact is that the company is a company of ranges. Every negative I can point out a positive to refute it and every positive I can point to a negative. I know for a fact that there's a new GM (2 I think, actually) and a few other upper management shuffles. The units are all Wheeled Coach with a mix of box ambulances (type 3s) and van ambulances (type 2s). When I left, there was something around 40 ambulances with the quality ranging from brand new to 'needs to be taken out back and shot.' Maintnance is done in house, so if there's a problem you can talk directly to the mechanic so that they can get it fixed (eventually).
> 
> ...



Sounds like a typical, average IFT agency. Not horrible, but not stellar either. 

You're right, like this place (from what you say), many IFT companies have plenty of bottom feeders. There are also some that walk around like they're too good for the place, like it's beneath them to work there. With unemployment being what it is, I'd be happy to have a paycheck. If you're paid to do a job, then do it well. It shouldn't be a game to see how much you can get away with.


----------



## eman00 (Feb 24, 2010)

there wasn't a panel interview when i was there, but it shouldn't be too tough, its only an IFT company. good luck though.


----------



## themooingdawg (Mar 1, 2010)

I had my second interview last thursday, it was a panel interview, and at the end they all said i did very well and should expect to move on to the third interview; however, i have not received a phone call back from them yet and I was wondering if it would be too early for me to call them back? This is just as bad as waiting for your scores on the NREMT, lol


----------



## eman00 (Mar 1, 2010)

damn, a third interview? how many interviews do they have? its only lynch ambulance, its not that big of a company, all they run are IFT calls. or are they trying to become a big shot company like care ambulance? when i was hired there, i only had one interview with one person from management and that was it. either way, its up to you if you want to call and see if they want to schedule your third, and hopefully your last interview. if you know anyone who already works there and went through that long *** process just for a job at lynch, ask them how long it took for them to get a call back after their second interview. once again, good luck.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 1, 2010)

eman00 said:


> damn, a third interview? how many interviews do they have?



I know... When I was hired I had one interview and was hired on the spot. Who knows... maybe they are trying to get to a higher standard. I know some of upper management, like Rosemarie, from when we were there is gone.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I know... When I was hired I had one interview and was hired on the spot. Who knows... maybe they are trying to get to a higher standard. I know some of upper management, like Rosemarie, from when we were there is gone.



Her and many of the other people who were apparently fired from Lynch were immediately hired by a small ambo company that runs in RivCo and OC, quickly making a name as the new Lynch(not in a good way).


----------



## eman00 (Mar 2, 2010)

yep, rosemary and a bunch of emts who were fired or quit lynch went to cra ambulance.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2010)

eman00 said:


> yep, rosemary and a bunch of emts who were fired or quit lynch went to cra ambulance.



Yeah I worked there for 2 months. I've worked for Care in OC, and now AMR and wow, CRA makes AMR look amazing by comparison.


----------



## themooingdawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got my call back for 3rd interview, now im wondering what the hell they're gonna ask me in the third one


----------



## Woodstuck (Jun 9, 2010)

*"i know all to well"*

I have worked in ems for over 15 years now! I have seen so many changes in the way of operations management, how things run and by who! I knew of rosmary when i worked at lynch i have much respect for her! What they did to her was "not" right!
They say what goes around comes around. They are no longer a company that many emt's respect any more. I have also worked for companies that the good and qualified emts are let go because they require respect! Pacific, life line, americare, priority ambulance to name a few of the guilty ones!
Im curious how many in management at these mentioned really even know how to respect themselves? "not to many" managers i have met!
Why is "care" and bill weston the front runner in all areas of ems. They know how to treat their emts! To bad im past my experation date for care! Hence im old in ems in fact 42! Trust when i say i can still do perform the duties of the job and lift like no other! 
Cra also lost rosmary. They new lady whilma wants to hire on females but her hands are tied by the boys club mentality that has always been so prevalent! Things need to change the way people are treated needs to be first on the agenda!
Speaking for myself i know that i did my best for my paitents.
I am proud of how i conduted myself during my time on duty!
To all you new emts god bless i hope you all reach your goals.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2010)

Just curious, what is the New Lynch like since the management shakeup a few years back? Feel free to PM me if you don't feel like posting openly.


----------



## eman00 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rosemary was the best at Lynch! When I was at Lynch, the company had a "chain of command," crew chief being at the bottom and Rosemary at the top. I never followed the chain of command, I don't think many EMTs did, we all went straight to Rosemary who was able to help us all. Also, there was one year when Walt Jr. cancelled a Christmas party; after he left on vacation, Rosemary posted flyers throughout the company to let the employees know that she was hosting a Christmas party at her house (and probably paid for it out of her own pocket). That shows how much she cared for the employees.


----------

